# Introduction of Guitar!



## bellbottom

Hey, when did spanish guitar came into existence? Cause in amadeus movie byzantine 800 a.d. times there was no mention of guitar nor its music! The was it that at some time period in 1200 - 1400 a.d. many violas and cello players thought of leaving the bow and hold the instrument piece in their laps! And get string tune out of it!
Just like violin has some music something out of an ordinary, what if guitar too is a very moderate instrument with lower scales than violin. But sometimes tunes or compared to the scales of piano!
I have played quite a few tunes on my guitar on various pop english songs! And i feel that music variations all vary between 5th and 6th fret only. With some upper strings bass tone and lower strings rhythm!
Looking at many Mozart symphonies do the violin players when they tab the strings just as in the guitar fret, do they try to change the rhythm movement? As I felt while playing guitar if tab hard then there i get different tone, or when string are strucked then tab touched just ends the sound movement! Or when starting a string movement they raise the fingers tab alternately from the frets?


----------



## Taggart

Nowt to do with viols more with a cythera










which is the root for guitar.

Try wiki  to find out more. The main antecedent of the modern guitar is the vihuela or viol de mano. Dig this angelic choir:


----------



## bellbottom

This may sound funny...
There is a cool english singing variant song of Falco maschine brennt.




If its tunes base are played on english violin theme....
si, si, si, si(long rhythm) ending at upper note and again back.
And guitar it sounds different...
5th, 6th fret variations along with third and fourth strings with some sixth!
dring,..sa, dha, dring...


----------



## hreichgott

The oud as well. It was the most frequently played instrument in the Muslim world during the Middle Ages and Renaissance and found its way to Spain via the Moorish occupation.


----------



## bellbottom

I am now way past my teenage years and i still find difficult to find a perfect guitar music example. I made a search in my mind memory and still no match as i think over the years as i aged my liking changed! 
One particular love poetry that i liked in year 1999 of santana guitar with rob thomas vocals....




The casio and electric guitar correspondingly gives perfect guitar tunes! And also i imagine of singing it on a slow piano version!

Man its a hot one...
Like a seven inches from the mid day sun
I hear your whisper and the words melt 
everyone but you stay so cool..
My monakita, my spanish halo monalisa
baby my reason for treason
for stepping on my groove
This life i could not know if forgive
My world to live to hope for a change
My life to better suit your mood
Cause you are so smooth
Just like the ocean
I am on the moon
Just the same stead motion that i loved you
your got the kinda lover that i can be so smooth
Just give me a hot, make it real..
Or just forget about it...
I'll tell you one thing
If you even believed to being a cried shame
And Of every breath and every word 
I hear your name calling me out..
I am from tha baritone
You hear my rhythm on the radio
You feel the turning of the world 
So soft and slow turnin you round and round...
This life i could not know if forgive
My world to live to hope for a change
My life to better suit your mood
Cause you are so smooth
Just like the ocean
I am on the moon
Just the same stead motion that i loved you
your got the kinda lover that i can be so smooth
Just give me a hot, make it real..
Or just forget about it...

Then i fall back again on falco music, the base guitar tunes...





Then i think about perfect english music to practise flute, can you suggest any?

Many times i went to music instruments shop and violin is the cheapest priced commodity! And i am always in a dilemma to buy it or not! If i buy it, then i would not like to play carnatic indian style on it! And english tunes will sound funny in india! I know i could learn basic violin in just 20 days and perfect the classical tune movement in about three months time! But i think i ought to practise and learn in a white violinist music group! Perhaps then i could keep the tones stable thats what i think!

Perhaps you might say to me to play violin on Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, but its already a violin theme! And i thought it as vocals!


----------



## bellbottom

I practise accoustic guitar on several tunes playing while seated is easy, but when in standing position i can't play tunes perfectly. How come all guitarists mostly play perfectly in standing in orchestras and concerts!!?


----------



## Wicked_one

You have to practice, mainly. You'll get used to it. Your hand has a different grip when standing and it's really just a matter of practice.

That's why when I practice scales and songs and whatever, I start by sitting down and when I think I can play the stuff good enough, I repeat it standing up.


----------



## bellbottom

One thing i like the most about when playing guitar tunes, i get to move from one scale to another with such ease...like mind playing and doesn't require any musical notation assistance.


----------



## bellbottom

I was hearing some music and just then a thought came to my mind that violin tunes correspond much better with piano tunes better than guitar. And first i used to think that guitar tunes are like piano!
"Now i came to know why so many musicians like playing english violin." 
So musicians with classical music background prefer playing violin!!! Then in india carnatic violin is very famous for its music scales!






If i try this piece of violin theme corresponding with my piano playing, then i would get many highs -lows notes...quick notations!


----------



## bellbottom

Yesterday i practised guitar tunes on this song...






then i played tunes on falco der kommissar concert version, and i got an entirely different tune. A different melody scale tone of der kommissar vocal singing like as if its another song!






Like if this song was a romantic melodrama monotonous music then johannes holzel is speaking in infact a low continuous tone to seem it more attractive! If perhaps there was a composer singer musician who had a mid voice tone then it could had perfected this der kommissar music.


----------



## bellbottom

i found good guitar lessons of chris brown....






I tried to copy his tutorial, but when i tab 2nd, 3rd fret of 1st, 3rd and 4th strings, i get pretty music....but i leave tabbing in consecutive strings i do not get perfect change in tunes as said it should. But tabbing certainly gets new tunes rather than just dabbing the strings in unison. Also in the 5th and 6th fret. Then the upward and downward string movement is funny. As i was not able to play as the tutorial, i played my own method in rather believing my instincts in making the tunes than perfecting the basics though it may sound obscure at some phases.

Guitar is very tough to master as its so easy to play.

Guitar music reminds me of this song.....


----------



## bellbottom

I was studying begineer intermediate acoustic guitar tutorial cd, and found amusing that it featured only 1,2,3,4 frets music variations. Funny that other than the upper bass strings the 3rd,4th are the tuning strings with the fifth as also sometimes preferred. And lastly the sixth string is the strumming string tunes.
So guitar tunes when played are very funny.
The electric guitar works on some magnetic amplification principle. 
But the acoustic guitar working principle is some air wave music string vibrations which are created in the hollow part of the wooden guitar.
When i play the guitar, i feel like when i struck the upper two bass strings the sound generated in the hollow wooden region is felt and heard. But when i record it in my recording camera, its microphone is not able to pick up the bass melodronous tunes which have vibrating scale surrounds the air of the room. It like magical but when i replay the recording even i won't hear it. I hear only the lower strings scale.
Even when i sing i sometimes sing at high level, and i hear my voice moving too. But in the recording i cannot hear the perfect air wave melody. Then i had adjust my lower tone to make it seem like a melody. 
So i lament the microphone of the camera which would not allow my voice nor music to be heard properly. There are some handycams of 1996 which came with big microphones, or maybe there are recording enclosed glass rooms for sound recording? But how do the orchestra since 1980s like falco in open air with modern equipment amplifiers, speaker system could catch perfect voice music scales low as well as high?!!!!


----------



## Badinerie

The Fender Telecaster first prototype appeared in 1949... Before that there was noooothing!


----------

